# installation avec BootCamp



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

bonjour,
ayant laissé tomber la solution Virtualbox, je me suis décidé á utiliser Bootcamp.
dès le début, on me dit de déconnecter les périphériques usb. En effet, mon ssd externe me sert de disque principal.
Il est sur le bureau, et je n'arrive pas à l'éjecter comme une clé classique. dois-je aller quelque part? ou bien basculer sur mon disque hdd d'origine?
cela voudra t il dire que windows s'installera sur le hdd ? j'aimerais, si possible, que macOS et windows soient utilisés via mon ssd externe.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> cela voudra t il dire que windows s'installera sur le hdd ? j'aimerais, si possible, que macOS et windows soient utilisés via mon ssd externe.


Ce sera impossible, Assistant Boot Camp prend toujours en compte le disque dur interne d'un Mac, il ne supporte pas la présence du moindre matériel USB et que le disque dur interne soit partitionné ! Comme tu le vois, pour toi, les carottes sont cuites et tu n'as aucune autre alternative.

Si en fait une seule. Tu installes une version de base de macOS dans ton disque dur interne, tu démarres dessus et tu pourras installer une version de Windows. Dans le pire des cas, tu auras une version de secours de macOS et c'est mieux que rien du tout. Une fois fait, tu reconnectes ton SSD externe, tu démarres dessus, dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage tu sélectionneras ton SSD comme disque de démarrage principal.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

ok. alors je propose une idée intermédiaire...
puis-je avoir windows sur le HDD et switcher avec macOS qui sera sur le disque externe?
windows me servira juste pour traiter des photos


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok. alors je propose une idée intermédiaire...
> puis-je avoir windows sur le HDD et switcher avec macOS qui sera sur le disque externe?
> windows me servira juste pour traiter des photos


Relis ma réponse #2 car j'ai fait une édition avec un autre paragraphe. 

Et quel est donc ce mystérieux logiciel pour traiter tes photos sous Windows ?


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

merci. 
étant vraiment nul, je me permets de te demander ceci..
ai-je forcement un Os d'installé sur mon hdd? il me semble que oui mais bon...
donc, si oui, je procède ainsi:?
-redemarrage sur le hdd en le configurant dans préférences système?
du coup, pas besoin de retirer le ssd externe? (car je n'arrive pas à avoir la fonction éjecter; c'est un comble!)


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> ai-je forcement un Os d'installé sur mon hdd? il me semble que oui mais bon...


Oui, s'il n'y a aucune version de macOS installée dans le disque dur interne, tu ne pourras jamais installer une version de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp.


JChris64 a dit:


> -redemarrage sur le hdd en le configurant dans préférences système?
> du coup, pas besoin de retirer le ssd externe? (car je n'arrive pas à avoir la fonction éjecter; c'est un comble!)


Non, pour pour pouvoir installer une version de Windows, il faut impérativement qu'une version de macOS soit installée dans le disque dur interne, ne pas le partitionner et déconnecté tout matériel USB, sinon Assistant Boot Camp ne fera pas l'installation. S'il n'y a pas de version de macOS installée dans le disque dur interne, tu ne pourras jamais éjecter ton disque dur SSD, car il est en fonctionnement et il faut démarrer obligatoirement depuis la version de macOS du disque dur interne.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

ok alors pour savoir, je vais, dans un premier temps redémarrer sur le hdd...
ensuite, si j'ai un Os , je déconnecte le ssd (mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi je ne pouvais pas l'éjecter via un clic droit.
puis j'installe windows (du coup je l'ai déjà téléchargé alors je vais le copier sur clé et le réinsérer sur hdd), puis je fais la manip via Boot Camp?
c'est bien ca?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> ok alors pour savoir, je vais, dans un premier temps redémarrer sur le hdd...
> ensuite, si j'ai un Os , je déconnecte le ssd (mais j'ai pas compris pourquoi je ne pouvais pas l'éjecter via un clic droit.
> puis j'installe windows (du coup je l'ai déjà téléchargé alors je vais le copier sur clé et le réinsérer sur hdd), puis je fais la manip via Boot Camp?
> c'est bien ca?


Non, pas du tout. Depuis ta session de travail de ton SSD, tu télécharges la version de macOS que tu utilises. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans ton disque dur interne, mais tu sauvegardes dans un autre disque USB tes données personnelles. Une fois fait, toujours depuis ta session de travail de ton SSD, comme tu as pris la précaution d'avoir fait le téléchargement de ta version de macOS en cours, tu lances Utilitaire de disque et tu fais un formatage du disque dur interne, c'est un passage obligatoire.

Par précaution, avant de faire le formatage, mieux vaut renommer depuis le Bureau ton SSD externe en lui donnant le nom de *Macintosh SSD* et lors du formatage du disque dur interne le nom de *Macintosh HD*, il faut les différencier pour ne pas te tromper. Ensuite, tu peux fais un double-clic sur le fichier d'installation qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications et tu sélectionnes ton disque dur interne *Macintosh HD*, tu suis les étapes, en fin d'installation le démarrage se fera sur la session du disque dur interne.

Ce n'est qu'à ce stade que tu pourras éjecter le disque dur *Macintosh SSD* qui te permettra de faire une installation de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp. Je ne connais pas tes besoins ni la taille du disque interne, mais tu pourras donner une grande taille de réservation pour Windows. Attention, une fois la taille de la réservation faite pour Windows, tu ne pourras pas depuis Utilitaire de disque l'agrandir ou la rétrécir et il ne faudra jamais le faire sous peine de perdre les 2 partitions, macOS et Windows.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

oups... j'ai peut être fait une bêtise car je suis sur le hdd en ce moment> il y a bien High sierra dessus> du coup, avant toute manip, je reviens sur le dd exrterne?
ce dd externe est un ssd de 500go qui me sert de disque de démarrage (actuellement sous mojave).
j'ai sauvefard2 mes données sur un autre disque externe donc pas de soucis.
ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu dis que je dois télécharger la version Os que j'utilise?? je ne peux pas avoir HS sous hdd et Mojave avec le disque externe de démarrage? c'est bien ça?

sur le disque interne, je n'ai aucune données a part l'OS (tout est dans le dd externe avec L'Os mojave et autres documents et dans un autre (photos, doc)


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si en fait une seule. Tu installes une version de base de macOS dans ton disque dur interne, tu démarres dessus et tu pourras installer une version de Windows. Dans le pire des cas, tu auras une version de secours de macOS et c'est mieux que rien du tout.


si j'ai bien compris, j'en suis là?
je suis sur une version de macOs (high sierra) sur mon disque interne> 
j'ai donc bien demarré dessus ...
et lá, je devrais installer windows?

ou alors je n'ai rien compris concernant l'ordre des étapes?


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

bon, je reviens sur Mojave (ssd externe) et je vais suivre tes instructions
et mon disque dur interne fait 1to  dont 935 go de dispo donc je peux lui allouer 200go pour windows, sachant que je ne rajouterais rien dessus puisque je travaillerai toujours sur le ssd externe sauf de temps en temps où j'utiliserai windows


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

désolé, c'est encore moi...
mon but, en installant windows, est de pouvoir migrer vers catalina et les prochaines versions...
du coup, devrais-je refaire toutes ces manips en téléchargent Catalina?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

J'avais commencé à te répondre, mais avant de le faire, quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue. Comme je suis sous Windows, il n'est pas évident d'avoir le caractère de la pomme croquée que l'on fait facilement avec les touches alt+&.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

je suis en train de télécharger mojave...ca fait 3h et c'est pas terminé lol


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> je suis en train de télécharger mojave...ca fait 3h et c'est pas terminé lol


Donc pas de souci avec ton iMac de 2015, j'en ai aussi un, mais en 27".

Sinon, tu te compliques bien la vie...

tu renommes ton disque dur SSD en *Mactintosh SSD*
tu télécharges une version de macOS, celle en cours que tu utilises ou une autre version
comme tu as sauvegardé tes données, tu lances Utilitaire de disque et tu formates ton disque dur interne en lui donnant le nom de *Macintosh HD*
tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier d'installation et tu suis comme d'habitude les étapes
il y aura un redémarrage et par défaut sera sélectionné *Macintosh HD*
sur le Bureau, tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône de ton disque dur *Macintosh SSD* en sélectionnant Ejecter. Attention, il faudra impérativement retirer le cordon USB
depuis ta session de travail de *Macintosh HD* tu peux lancer Assistant Boot Camp et faire une installation de Windows
s'il n'y a pas de couac, par défaut ce sera la partition de Windows qui démarrera en premier, donc pour redémarrer sur la partition *Macintosh HD*, il faut quitter Windows en redémarrant
après redémarrage, il faudra impérativement maintenir la touche *alt *jusqu'à voir 2 icônes, 1 de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot qui contient Windows, 1 de couleur grise ayant pour nom *Macintosh HD* que tu sélectionneras
a ce stade dans le disque interne, tu as une partition contenant une version de macOS selon ton choix précédent, High Sierra, Mojave, Catalina et une partition contenant Windows
tu peux reconnecter le cordon USB de ton disque dur *Macintosh SSD*
tu redémarres tout en maintenant la touche *alt *jusqu'à voir 3 icônes, 1 de couleur grise ayant pour nom *Macintosh HD*, 1 de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot contenant Windows et 1 de couleur grise ou orange ayant pour *Macintosh SSD* qui tu sélectionneras
depuis ta session de travail *Macintosh SSD*, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu sélectionneras *Macintosh SSD* et un clic sur Redémarrer
ayant fait ce réglage ce sera toujours Macintosh SSD qui démarrera en premier

C'est plus long à décrire qu'à faire, mais tu auras compris que si tu veux avoir accès à la partition Windows et/ou à la partition *Macintosh HD*, qu'il te faudra faire un redémarrage tout en maintenant la touche *alt *jusqu'à voir les icônes des partitions. Si je te demande de renommer dès le départ le nom de ton disque dur SSD en *Macintosh SSD*, ce n'est pas sans raison.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

ok mais j'avais bien compris ( sur mon dernier post)
là, je suis à l étape 2...
une fois Mojave téléchargé, je passerai à la suite
je suivrai scrupuleusement ta methode.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> je suivrai scrupuleusement ta methode.


Ce n'est pas ma méthode, mais c'est ce que je ferais pour arriver à tes fins.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

Oui, enfin , on s’est compris


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

pendant que l'installation se fait sur l'iMac, j'ai pu terminer celle sur mon MBP, mais avec clé usb car c'est un fin 2012;
du coup, sur ma partition windows, je dois remettre mon fichier .exe mais mon lecteur usb ne le reconnait pas (normal car j'avais changé le format)
donc, pour remettre ce programme, je dois formater une clé (quel format du coup?), l'insérer et copier le contenu de mon fichier, puis retourner dans windows et la coller dans un fichier? c'est ca?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> pendant que l'installation se fait sur l'iMac, j'ai pu terminer celle sur mon MBP, mais avec clé usb car c'est un fin 2012;
> du coup, sur ma partition windows, je dois remettre mon fichier .exe mais mon lecteur usb ne le reconnait pas (normal car j'avais changé le format)
> donc, pour remettre ce programme, je dois formater une clé (quel format du coup?), l'insérer et copier le contenu de mon fichier, puis retourner dans windows et la coller dans un fichier? c'est ca?


Si ton fichier .exe ne dépasse pas une taille de 4 Go, avec Utilitaire de disque tu formates ta clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT32) et en Table de partition GUID, elle sera reconnue sous Windows sans aucun problème.


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

Super, merci !


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

Est ce normal que, lorsque j’ai redémarré en appuyant sur alt, j’ai sélectionne Macintosh hd, mais c’est assez long à revenir sur la page d’accueil...
La barre de téléchargement semble être au bout mais ça ne bouge pas ...
Je n’ose rien faire mais bon...
Si c’est la même chose après, quand je vais devoir redémarrer à nouveau pour avoir les 3 icônes ...lol


----------



## JChris64 (9 Novembre 2020)

C’est bon! Tout est rentré dans l’ordre.
Merci pour ta patience !!
Du coup, je peux désormais installer catalina sur Macintosh ssd tout en laissant Mojave sur Macintosh hd ? ( car je n’en ai pas besoin sur le Hdd...


----------



## JChris64 (10 Novembre 2020)

bonjour,

bon ben, ce matin, impossible de revenir sur windows à l'aide de la touche alt au démarrage ...
comprends pas...


----------



## JChris64 (10 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> bon ben, ce matin, impossible de revenir sur windows à l'aide de la touche alt au démarrage ...
> comprends pas...


C’est bon!! j’ai lu qu il fallait attendre le gong  avant de presser « alt »(je le faisais trop rapidement)


----------



## JChris64 (10 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> C’est bon! Tout est rentré dans l’ordre.
> Merci pour ta patience !!
> Du coup, je peux désormais installer catalina sur Macintosh ssd tout en laissant Mojave sur Macintosh hd ? ( car je n’en ai pas besoin sur le Hdd...


je peux le faire?


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> je peux le faire?


Oui sans aucun problème, mais relis mes réponses, je mentionne bien qu'il faut redémarrer en maintenant longuement la touche *alt* jusqu'à apparition des icônes. De plus, relis, je mentionne aussi qu'il faut aller sous macOS dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage faire un clic sur le petit cadenas et sélectionner le disque dur de démarrage, puis un clic sur Redémarrer. Sous Windows tu peux faire la même chose.

Le fait d'aller dans dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage et de sélectionner un disque dur de démarrage empêche le temps de latence que tu constates en trouvant le temps long et c'est normal, car si aucun disque dur n'est déclaré, la carte mère de ton Mac cherchera sur quel système démarrer.


----------



## JChris64 (10 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Le fait d'aller dans dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage et de sélectionner un disque dur de démarrage empêche le temps de latence que tu constates en trouvant le temps long et c'est normal, car si aucun disque dur n'est déclaré, la carte mère de ton Mac cherchera sur quel système démarrer.


pourtant j'ai bien sélection ssd au démarrage, j'ai ouvert le cadenas comme mentionné.
bon, je vais installer Catalina de ce pas


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> pourtant j'ai bien sélection ssd au démarrage, j'ai ouvert le cadenas comme mentionné.


Ne pas oublier de sélectionner Macintosh SSD et de faire un clic sur Redémarrer. Sinon, comme ton SSD est dans un boîtier USB, en effet le temps de démarrage sera un tout petit peu plus long et là aussi c'est normal, mais pas rhébibitoire.


----------



## JChris64 (10 Novembre 2020)

tout à fait! le redémarrage avait été fait 
Catalina est en train de se télécharger .
Et bientot....Big sur...


----------

